# is it safe to bathe a twelve day old chick?



## chicksRus (Jun 17, 2014)

she was covered in poop so i put her into a bowl of warm water and a few drops of baby shampoo. now i'm holding her close so she will not get cold. was this okay?


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

yes, just make sure you dry her off and get her back to warmth. I had to do this with a poopy bottom chick.. the yolk was still attached at hatch and when it dried up, he got pasty butt. That was in Nov and it was cold! It took me 2 days of 15 mins at a time, every 2 hrs but he made it with no problems. He wasn't even a week yet I believe.


----------

